# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  يامنه (رائعة الابنودى)

## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسحو لى ان اقدم لكم اليوم احدى روائع الشاعر الكبير عبد الرحمن الابنودى فقد ذكرنى اخى الصعيدى الاستاذ اشرف بواحده من احب اعمال الابنودى الى قلبى فانى اراها واقع حقيقى  مسجل بالصوت والصوره وليس للريف الصعيدى فقط لكنى ارى ان هذه الروح وهذه السمات وهذه المشاعر التلقائيه الفياضه  التى تتجسد فى شخصية العمه الطيبه يامنه هى اصل من اصول المراءه المصريه بصفه عامه




يامنه*والله وشبت يا عبد الرُّحمان ..
عجّزت يا واد .؟
مُسْرَعْ؟
ميتى وكيف؟
عاد اللي يعجّز في بلاده
غير اللي يعجز ضيف.!!
هلكوك النسوان؟
شفتك مرة في التلفزيون
ومرة .. وروني صورتك في الجورنان
قلت : كبر عبد الرحمان.!!
أمال انا على كده مت بقى لي ميت حول.!!
والله خايفة يا وليدي القعدة لتطول.
مات الشيخ محمود
وماتت فاطنة ابْ قنديل
واتباع كرم ابْ غبّان
وانا لسة حية..
وباين حاحيا كمان وكمان.
عشت كتير.
عشت لحد ماشفتك عجّزت يا عبد الرحمان.
وقالولي قال خَلَّفت
وانت عجوز خلَّفت يا اخوي؟؟
وبنات..!!؟
أمال كنت بتعمل إيه
طيلة العمر اللي فات؟
دلوقت مافقت؟
وجايبهم دِلْوكْ تعمل بيهم إيه؟
على كلٍّ..
أهي ريحة من ريحتك ع الأرض
يونسُّوا بعض.
ماشي يا عبد الرحمان.
أهو عشنا وطلنا منك بصة وشمة.
دلوك بس ما فكرت ف يامنة وقلت: يا عمة؟؟
حبيبي انت يا عبد الرحمان
والله حبيبي .. وتتحب.
على قد ماسارقاك الغربة
لكن ليك قلب.
مش زي ولاد الكلب
اللي نسيونا زمان

حلوة مرتك وعويْلاتك
والاّ شبهنا..؟
سميتهم إيه؟
قالولي : آية ونور.
ماعارفشي تجيب لك حتة واد؟
والاّ أقولك : 
يعني اللي جبناهم..
نفعونا في الدنيا بإيه؟
غيرشي الانسان مغرور.!!

ولسه يامنة حاتعيش وحاتلبس
لمّا جايب لي قطيفة وكستور؟
كنت اديتهمني فلوس
اشتري للركبه دهان.
آ..با..ي ما مجلّع قوي يا عبد الرحمان.

طب ده انا ليّا ستّ سنين
مزروعة في ظهر الباب
لم طلّوا علينا أحبة ولا أغراب.
خليهم..
ينفعوا
أعملهم أكفان.!!

كرمش وشي
فاكر يامنة وفاكر الوش؟
إوعى تصدقها الدنيا..
غش ف غش.!!
إذا جاك الموت يا وليدي
موت على طول.
اللي اتخطفوا فضلوا أحباب
صاحيين في القلب
كإن ماحدش غاب.
واللي ماتوا حتة حتة
ونشفوا وهم حيين..
حتى سلامو عليكم مش بتعدي
من بره الأعتاب

أول مايجيك الموت .. افتح.
أو ماينادي عليك .. إجلح.
إنت الكسبان.
إوعى تحسبها حساب.!!
بلا واد .. بلا بت..
ده زمن يوم مايصدق .. كداب.!!
سيبها لهم بالحال والمال وانفد
إوعى تبص وراك.

الورث تراب
وحيطان الأيام طين
وعيالك بيك مش بيك عايشين..!!

يو.....ه يا رمان..
مشوار طولان
واللي يطوِّله يوم عن يومه يا حبيبي .. حمار
الدوا عاوزاه لوجيعة الركبة
مش لطوالة العمر.
إوعى تصدق ألوانها صفر وحمر.

مش كنت جميلة يا واد؟
مش كنت وكنت
وجَدَعَة تخاف مني الرجال ..؟
لكن فين شفتوني ..؟
كنتوا عيال.!!

بناتي رضية ونجية ماتوا وراحوا
وأنا اللي قعدت.
طيِّب يا زمان..!!
إ
إوعى تعيش يوم واحد بعد عيالك
إوعى يا عبد الرحمان.

في الدنيا أوجاع وهموم أشكال والوان.
الناس مابتعرفهاش.
أوعرهم لو حتعيش
بعد عيالك ماتموت.

ساعتها بس ..
حاتعرف إيه هوّه الموت.!!

أول مايجي لك .. نط

لسه بتحكي لهم بحرى حكاية
فاطنة وحراجي القط..؟

آ.. باي ماكنت شقي وعفريت
من دون كل الولدات.
كنت مخالف..
برّاوي..
وكنت مخبي في عينيك السحراوي
تمللي حاجات.

زي الحداية ..
تخوي ع الحاجة .. وتطير .
من صغرك بضوافر واعرة .. ومناقير.
بس ماكنتش كداب.
وآديني استنيت في الدنيا
لما شعرك شاب..!!

قِدِم البيت.
اتهدت قبله بيوت وبيوت.
وأصيل هوه..
مستنيني لما أموت..!!

حاتيجي العيد الجاي؟
واذا جيت
حاتجيني لجاي؟
وحتشرب مع يامنة الشاي .؟؟

حاجي ياعمة وجيت..
لالقيت يامنة ولا البيت ..!!

عبد الرحمن الأبنودي*

----------


## careem

جزاك الله خيرا على رائعة الأبنودى وبما إنك غاوى زى حالاتى ياريت تشوف لنا القصيدة التى القاها الأبنودى عندما دخل صدام الكويت وكان بيقول فيها مبروكه سامحينى
وجزاك الله خيرا

ابو عامر

----------


## طارق المملوك

اخى الحبيب محمد

كل عام وانت بخير
كما عودتنا دائما راقى جدا فى كتاباتك وكذلك فى اختياراتك ما اجمل رائعة الابنودى يامنه وهى من وجهة نظرى احلى ما كتب على الاطلاق
احاسيس صادقة ومعانى راقية لصلة الرحم
لك منى كل تحية

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أخي الحبيب الذي اشتقت له محمد سعيد
اولا تهنئتي برمضان 
كل عام و أنت بخير
و ثانيا شكرا على نقلك قصيدة الأبنودي لنا
يا الله .. كم هي جميلة
و كم أحب هذا الشاعر
دمت بخير يا محمد
و سلامي لأسرتك الكريمة
أخوكم أبو رامي

----------


## محمودابويوسف

اخى الغالى جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك - وانا ليا طلب - يا ريت اقدر اسمع رائعة الاستاز الابنودى بسوطة 0 ولحضرتك من مليون تحية تقدير واعتزاز0

----------


## صفحات العمر

الأعزاء :
الاستاذ / ابو عامر 
والحبيب / م. طارق المملوك
وفارس الاقسام الادبيه / د. جمال مرسى 
والاستاذ / محمود ابو يوسف 
حفظكم الله ودام مروركم عطر وضوء
محبة بلا حدود
وهذا رابط القصيدة بصوت الابنودى 
أضغط هنا

----------


## فراشة

الله    الله   الله
إيه الجمال ده
كنت نفسى من زمان أقراها كاملة
فعلا أروع ماكتب الأبنودى 
أخى صفحات العمر
لك كل الشكر إنك جبتلنا رائعة الأبنودى( يامنة )
أتمنى فعلا تثبيتها لأنها من الأعمال اللى يحب الواحد يرجعلها ويقراها من وقت للتانى
لك كل الإحترام والتقدير
فراشة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله الله الله
> 
> إيه الجمال ده
> كنت نفسى من زمان أقراها كاملة
> فعلا أروع ماكتب الأبنودى 
> أخى صفحات العمر
> لك كل الشكر إنك جبتلنا رائعة الأبنودى( يامنة )
> أتمنى فعلا تثبيتها لأنها من الأعمال اللى يحب الواحد يرجعلها ويقراها من وقت للتانى
> لك كل الإحترام والتقدير
> فراشة


أسعد الله اوقاتك بكل الخير فراشه  :f2: 
ودامت إطلالاتك المفيدة جدا على قاعتنا العاميه
 وبالفعل هذه الرائعة تستحق التثبيت طويلا فى القاعة 
ولكن هذا الموضوع قديم جدا وهناك من قام برفعه لاحقا 
ودائما وابدا نترك مساحة التثبيت للإبداعات الجديدة 
 لنأخذ بها وندعمها حتى يصبح لدينا
اكثر من أبنودى فى مجال العاميه
لك دائما خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## محمودابويوسف

كلمات الاستاز الشاعر عبد الرحمن الابنودى سلاسل من الزهب الخالص

----------


## mmf2002

سيادة المدير كنت عايز اسمع رائعة الابنودى للشاعر عبد الرحمن الابنودى بتعزبونا لية

----------


## mmf2002

حضراتكم مصرين تعملوا كدا لية   اذا سمحتوا اخواننا عايز اسمع قصيدة يامنة للابنودى  وكفاية كدا

----------

